# Fehler beim Übertragen mit Concept



## Sebwa2k (9 März 2007)

Hallo,
Habe folgendes Problem: Programmieren in der Berufsschule unsere Compact SPS mit Concept. Vom Schul - Computer aus ist das kein Problem, will ich aber nun mit meinem Laptop ein Concept programm auf die SPS übertragen,
tritt ein Fehler auf. 
Leider kann ich mich an den Wortlaut nicht mehr erinnern ich weis nur noch, das irgendwas mit IEC war.
Also die Verbindung besteht, kann die SPS auch stoppen und starten, nur beim übertragen des Programms kommt der Fehler.
Da das Laptop (Samsung X11) leider keinen Seriellen port hat, verwende ich einen USB <=> Seriell adapter.
Installiert ist WinXP, SP2

Hat jemand ähnliches Problem schonmal gehabt?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Oberchefe (10 März 2007)

> leider keinen Seriellen port hat, verwende ich einen USB <=> Seriell adapter.


 
Hier würde ich mal ansetzen. Wenn Du hier im Forum diesbezüglich suchst, wirst Du einiges darüber finden.


----------



## Sebwa2k (11 März 2007)

hallo,
habe im Forum gesucht, aber ich wurde nicht fündig.
denn die meisten Threads beschreiben, das die verindung zur SPS garnicht aufgebaut werden kann.
Dies trifft aber bei mir nicht zu. ich kann nur nicht übertragen?!  
das ist ja das komische!
deswegen vermutete ich eine einstellungssache in Concept!
bin für weitere Hilfe Dankbar!

Seb


----------



## lefrog (11 März 2007)

Hallo!

Vorneweg - ich kenne Concept überhaupt nicht.
Ich würde mal schauen ob die Softwarestände auf dem Beiden Rechnern identisch sind. Auch würde ich vergleichen, ob in der Hardwarekonfiguration (falls es denn sowas überhaupt gibt) der Gleiche Stand der Hardwareversion aufgespielt ist. Bei S7 habe ich damit schon öftern Probleme gehabt, daher die Idee...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (11 März 2007)

Ich habe aber schon die Erfahrung machen müssen, daß man mit dem falschen USB-seriell Adapter zwar Online kommt aber der Upload oder Download abgebrochen wird.


----------



## Sebwa2k (19 März 2007)

oh danke. 
Also dann wirds sicher an dem adapter für 3 euro liegen.
Komisch denn konfigurieren von Routern über den adapter stellte 
kein Problem da.
Werd mir mal nen anderen Adapter zulegen. 
Kannst du mir da nen guten/preiswerten empfehlen?

Sebastian


----------



## Oberchefe (20 März 2007)

Preiswert ist relativ, selbst 3 Euro sind zu viel wenn es nicht funktioniert.

http://www.meilhaus.de/msa/usb_umsetzer.htm


----------

